# un saludo a la Madre Patria desde la Nueva España



## JuanitooCarlos

Hace unos días participé en un Foro de cierta cadena televisiva española y dentro de mi escrito envié un saludo a la Madre Patria desde la Nueva España . . . . . parece que cometí un pecado, pero no supe por qué . . . . . . .

¿Alguien me puede explicar en que la regué? 

_Buenos días para Vosotros allá en la Madre Patria, _
_buenas noches para mí acá en la nueva España . . . ._

¿Alguien que me explique?


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Pues no lo sé.
Para mí está muy bien el saludo.

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

JuanitooCarlos said:


> Esto es todo lo que puse . . .
> 
> _Buenos días para Vosotros allá en la Madre Patria, _
> _buenas noches para mí acá en la nueva España . . . ._
> 
> ¿Alguien que me explique?


 
Quizá porque por aquí esos términos suenan a discurso trasnochado... o quizá lo interpretaran así.


----------



## Agró

Hay cadenas en las que ese vocabulario produciría arrebatos de patriotismo (Intereconomía, Telemadrid...); otras en las que provocaría un enorme abucheo. JuanitooCarlos, ¿qué cadena era? Por favor.


----------



## RaulCavazos

Yo creo que el tema es más político que lingüístico... si lo hubieras dicho en México te hubiera ido aún peor.. ajajaj... sólo te faltó decir: "¡Viva Fernando VII!"... ajajajaj


----------



## Peón

Parece* JuanitooCarlos* que la palabra *patria* en algunos lugares de la Madre Patria es palabra _non sancta, _y algunos, en el colmo del fetichismo lingüistico, hasta casi no pronuncian la palabra España ni español (Spain y spanish sí). Increíble para nosotros los americanos, pero cierto.

Supongo que en tu saludo cometiste la tropelía de pronunciar o escribir con demasiada cercanía _Patria, Madre y España...._(y encima las dos primeras con mayúsculas. Te salvaste por poco...).
Saludos


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

RaulCavazos said:


> Yo creo que el tema es más político que lingüístico... si lo hubieras dicho en México te hubiera ido aún peor.. ajajaj... sólo te faltó decir: "¡Viva Fernando VII!"... ajajajaj


 
Fernando VII fué el gran pretexto para que el movimiento independiente en México fuera ya popular; así que los mexicanos le debemos la Independencia, en parte, a Don Fernando VII. Gracias.



Agró said:


> Hay cadenas en las que ese vocabulario produciría arrebatos de patriotismo (Intereconomía, Telemadrid...); otras en las que provocaría un enorme abucheo. JuanitooCarlos, ¿qué cadena era? Por favor.


 

                Telecinco


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

JuanitooCarlos said:


> Esto es todo lo que puse . . .
> 
> _Buenos días para Vosotros allá en la Madre Patria, _
> _buenas noches para mí acá en la nueva España . . . ._
> 
> ¿Alguien que me explique?


 
Telecinco.
Eso explica casi todo.

Telecinco es una cadena populachera que no destaca precisamente por ser un referente cultural.
Sus programas están dirigidos al sector menos educado y culto de la población.
Mucha gente no entendería simplemente qué demonios es eso de la Nueva España.
Tampoco lo entenderían muchas de sus estrellas que hacen gala de su incultura.
Es una cadena sensacionalista y vulgar.


Aunque yo creo que en los foros de las cadenas participa todo tipo de gente, se podría decir que su discurso es más bien de izquierdas, pero no de una izquierda culta y refinada, sino de una izquierda simplona y demagoga.

El lenguaje de "patria" suena a anticuado, rancio para muchos izquierdistas españoles.

Desde que pusiste el mensaje supuse que sería Telecinco.


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Como ya te han sugerido otros foreros sería importante saber de qué cadena se trataba.
> 
> De entrada te diría que mucha gente no entendería por aquí _qué demonios es eso de la Nueva España_.


 
Así llamaban los españoles del siglo XVII a lo que ahora conocemos como América, entonces cualquier libro de historia debe mencionar el nombre.



JuanitooCarlos said:


> Así llamaban los españoles del siglo XVII a lo que ahora conocemos como América, entonces cualquier libro de historia debe mencionar el nombre.


 

El Virreinato de Nueva España fue una entidad territorial, integrante del Imperio español en América . Fue creado tras la conquista  de los pueblos indígenas que ocupaban el territorio correspondiente de Mesoamérica y Norteamérica.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

JuanitooCarlos said:


> El Virreinato de Nueva España fue una entidad territorial, integrante del Imperio español en América . Fue creado tras la conquista de los pueblos indígenas que ocupaban el territorio correspondiente de Mesoamérica y Norteamérica.


 

¿ Y tú te crees que los jóvenes españoles saben eso?
¿ Y el público medio de Telecinco?

 ¿¿¿Meso quée??


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> ¿ Y tú te crees que los jóvenes españoles saben eso?
> ¿ Y el público medio de Telecinco?
> 
> ¿¿¿Meso quée??


 
Gracias a todos, me agrandaron , perdón, me aclararon la duda.


----------



## Birke

Aparte de las ignorancias varias o de lo que suena trasnochado, creo que en España ha sido más común hablar de nuestros países hermanos o las repúblicas hermanas al referirse a las de habla hispana en América.
Al decir "Madre Patria" parece que hubiera un rango superior, o una responsabilidad distinta. Y considerarnos hermanos sería más igualitario, y preferible.

Suena raro, además, porque "Patria" y "Madre Patria" se entiende aquí como lo mismo. De modo que nos extraña que un argentino, un mexicano o un colombiano lo digan refieriéndose a España y no a sus países respectivos.


----------



## Pixidio

¡qué raro! acá es vox populi referirse a España como la Madre Patria, con mayúsculas. Así que si alguno vienen para este lado del mundo; Madre Patria es España y no hay vueltas que darle. Habrá algunos a quienes no les guste, pero lo cierto es que la cultura española aniquiló por estas tierras a las culturas nativas. Así que con rigor de verdad, nuestra cultura es hija de la española.


----------



## ILT

Por acá en México también, Madre Patria es España, sin resentimientos.
Nuestra cultura presente no sería la misma sin la intervención de la cultura española.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

ILT said:


> Por acá en México también, Madre Patria es España, sin resentimientos.
> Nuestra cultura presente no sería la misma sin la intervención de la cultura española.


 
Mejor no lo podía haber dicho ILT.

También en *El Salvador*. Referirnos a *España* como la *Madre Patria* es de lo más natural del mundo para nosotros, como una de sus ex-colonias, y no conlleva ningún, pero ningún sentimiento ni de inferioridad, ni de sometimiento, ni resentimiento ni nada de nada, sino es un reconocimiento a la patria que nos legó entre otras cosas el idioma que ahora mismo nos permite comunicarnos entre nosotros, seamos salvadoreños, mexicanos, bolivianos, peruanos, argentinos, etc., etc., y etc., así como a los lazos indisolubles que nos atan, nos guste o no.

Yo mismo aquí me paso enviando saludos hasta la Madre Patria sin que por ello me sienta menos, sino sencillamente es una manera cariñosa para referirnos a España y así se nos enseña en la escuela, quieran o no quieran los derechistas, izquierdistas, centristas y todo el espectro político.

Aprovecho, y tomando el ejemplo de JuanitooCarlos, para enviar un cordial saludo hasta *la Madre Patria* desde la antigua *Capitanía General de Centroamérica*.


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

Pixidio said:


> ¡qué raro! acá es vox populi referirse a España como la Madre Patria, con mayúsculas. Así que si alguno vienen para este lado del mundo; Madre Patria es España y no hay vueltas que darle. Habrá algunos a quienes no les guste, pero lo cierto es que *la cultura española aniquiló por estas tierras a las culturas nativas*. Así que con rigor de verdad, nuestra cultura es hija de la española.


 

Creo que eso de "aniquiló" es un poco extremo. 

Se logró un mestizaje que ya lo quisieran los güeros del norte pa' un día domingo.


----------



## oa2169

ILT said:


> Por acá en México también, Madre Patria es España, sin resentimientos.
> Nuestra cultura presente no sería la misma sin la intervención de la cultura española.


 
Idem en Colombia. La Madre Patria se refiere a España y sin resentimientos.


----------



## Peón

Birke said:


> Aparte de las ignorancias varias o de lo que suena trasnochado, creo que en España ha sido más común hablar de nuestros países hermanos o las repúblicas hermanas al referirse a las de habla hispana en América.
> Al decir "Madre Patria" parece que hubiera un rango superior, o una responsabilidad distinta. Y considerarnos hermanos sería más igualitario, y preferible.
> 
> Suena raro, además, porque "Patria" y "Madre Patria" se entiende aquí como lo mismo. De modo que nos extraña que un argentino, un mexicano o un colombiano lo digan refieriéndose a España y no a sus países respectivos.


 
Se agradece la amabilidad, pero entendemos que sería una falsedad histórica y cultural, considerar a España como un país hermano. Con todas las grandezas y miserias de la conquista, guste bien o mal, hayamos sido sus víctimas o beneficiarios, España creó un nuevo mundo y ningún país hispanoamericano sería lo que es sin España. *No hay resentimiento ni sentimiento de inferioridad en todo esto.*



ILT said:


> Por acá en México también, Madre Patria es España, sin resentimientos.
> Nuestra cultura presente no sería la misma sin la intervención de la cultura española.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo con *Pixidio,* *ILT y Ayutuxte.* Aquí también se siente así, y lo digo desde la Argentina, país que en muchos momentos de su historia fue uno de los países más anti-hispánicos de América. 

No hay duda que fue la madre patria para todos y así se siente y se dice (aunque algunas veces tengamos que ir al psicólogo para reconciliarnos con nuestra madre). 
Saludos.


----------



## duvija

Sí, la Madre Patria es España. Y ahora me van a chillar, pero no puedo creer que nunca escucharon/dijeron esto con un tono dudoso.
Lo de si tiene algún sentido peyorativo, y bueno... sí, puede tenerlo. Irónico, digamos. Como que alguna vez nos trata como si todavía fuéramos colonias. O cuando no acepta inmigrantes de Latinoamérica, y se recuerda que cuando hubo necesidad de salir de España, fueron todos bien recibidos por estas zonas.
Me encantaría saber que soy la única que alguna vez escuchó esto, y sería bueno si todo el mundo adorara a España, pero no, no hay caso...


----------



## cbrena

Curiosamente los únicos resentidos con Madre Patria y Nueva España somos los españoles.

Me gustaría saber si el pecado que cometiste para telecinco estaba referido al nacionalismo franquista o al nacionalismo autonómico.



			
				JuanitooCarlos said:
			
		

> Gracias a todos, me agrandaron , perdón, me aclararon la duda.


¿De veras? ¿quién te agrandó, perdón, aclaró la duda: los mexicanos, los argentinos, los colombianos o los españoles?

En España la palabra patria (y ya ni te digo lo de Madre Patria) ya no se usa, se ha cambiado por nación o país; y hablamos de nuestro país, o este país en vez de España, y tenemos que tener cuidado con el término españoles, porque muchos se pueden ofender. Hasta tenemos que tener cuidado si decimos que hablamos castellano o hablamos español, por no ofender a los hablantes de otras lenguas en este país (¿ves?) ni al resto de hispanohablantes.

Creo que tenemos un sentido de ofender y ser ofendidos que raya con lo patológico. Una auténtica obsesión con lo políticamente correcto y olvidamos la corrección lingüística.

Edito: Eliminando la frase que escribí en inglés, que me ha sido eliminada, me gustaría añadir al menos el final previo de este mensaje. Los españoles no diremos al unísono y con orgullo lo de _soy de España y soy español_ hasta el siguiente mundial de fútbol.


----------



## Pixidio

Peón said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con *Pixidio,* *ILT y Ayutuxte.* Aquí también se siente así, y lo digo desde la Argentina, país que en muchos momentos de su historia fue uno de los países más anti-hispánicos de América.



Estaríamos escribiendo en ¿Guaraní? ¿Quechua? No hay rasgo más sobresaliente de nuestro legado hispánico que nuestra lengua; que además articula cualquier otra construcción social y cultural.


----------



## duvija

¿Y por qué te parece tan terrible si estuviéramos hablando en guaraní o quechua? ¿Y si tuviéramos otra construcción cultural?


----------



## Pinairun

duvija said:


> ¿Y por qué te parece tan terrible si estuviéramos hablando en guaraní o quechua? ¿Y si tuviéramos otra construcción cultural?


 
Pues nada, algo parecido a lo que sucedería con nosotros si a Roma no se le hubiera ocurrido romanizar todas las tierras que ocuparon.


----------



## chics

Hola.

Como era un foro de internet, en realidad no conocemos la nacionalidad de los que respondieron. Hemos visto que en algunos países suena mal, si respondían personas de esos países que ahora viven en España es posible que se sintieran más resentidos o a la defensiva. También hay la posibilidad de que gente a la que en principio le daría igual, pero que ha vivido antes una experiencia parecida a la tuya te quisiera advertir, o que quieran ser hipercorrectos "polítiamente", o que no se sientan nada orgullosos o implicados en la conquista de América y del colonialismo en general...

Desde este lado es dificil saber como os podeis tomar en América algo así. Por ejemplo, yo siempre creí que el "mestizaje" tenía mucho que ver con hombres en ayuno durante meses, sin ver una mujer ni en pintura, y que llegan a tierra y se encuentran unas piezas estupendas, que no sé si podrían considerarse parte de un botín. 

En cualquier caso, lingüísticamente es correcto.


----------



## Colchonero

Sin ánimo de enmendarle la plana a nadie y mucho menos de dar lecciones, creo que en estos asuntos hay que tener en cuenta de dónde venimos los españoles. Parece que ocurrió en el Neolítico, pero en términos históricos hace muy pocos años que este país (¡ya lo he dicho!) era una mezcla, rancia y lóbrega, de cuartel e iglesia. En esas circunstancias, la apelación al españolismo, a lo español e, incluso, a la “españolería”, era agobiante. Quienes ya hemos pasado el medio siglo nos acordamos perfectamente. Es por tanto natural que se haya producido un movimiento pendular, propio del hartazgo, que nos haya llevado a escuchar con prevención términos como _España _o _Madre Patria_.
No siempre fue así. Los republicanos españoles (y quienes allá por América hayan tenido ocasión de tratar con exiliados lo sabrán) hablaban de España y se sentían españoles con toda naturalidad. Ningún republicano, por más izquierdista que fuese, hubiese hablado, como se hace ahora, de _este país_ o de _Estado español._ Pasará el tiempo, la memoria se curará, y llegará un momento en que tales términos queden despojados de su carga filofascista. No obstante, el debate es muy amplio porque se trata, nada menos, que de la influencia de la política y de la historia en el lenguaje: da para varias tesis.
Me sorprende saber que en América lo de Madre Patria no suena mal. Yo siempre había creído que para ustedes era algo ofensivo o, al menos, paternalista.


----------



## clares3

Colchonero said:


> Me sorprende saber que en América lo de Madre Patria no suena mal. Yo siempre había creído que para ustedes era algo ofensivo o, al menos, paternalista.


Yo creía lo mismo y ahora descubro que, al parecer, el único sitio en que se puede hablar de España sin levantar ampollas es desde fuera de España.


----------



## mirx

duvija said:


> Lo de si tiene algún sentido peyorativo, y bueno... sí, puede tenerlo. Irónico, digamos. Como que alguna vez nos trata como si todavía fuéramos colonias.


 
Pues para empezar quiero decir que jamás he escuchado a un español o española hablar de Madres Patrias o de Hijos Nación. Muy personalmente no uso esas palabras, para mí es España y es México, sin más títulos ni apellidos. Las pocas veces que sí lo uso lo he hecho en sentido irónico, pero incluso ahí me suena soso. Esto, claro, al margen de contextos que lo ameriten y exijan, como en escritos y narraciones de la Colonia, donde no sólo son oportunos sino acertados, y los nombres oficiales de esas entidades políticas en aquel entonces.

Y yendo a la primera pregunta, no encuentro tampoco nada fuera de la gramática para censurar la frase. Quizá la queja haya venido de alguna de las comunidades que todavía se sienten bajo yugos de Madres Patrias de las que quisieran liberarse. El acervo cultural de las audiencias tampoco me salta como algo decisivo aquí, si no lo entienden no lo entienden y punto. Al menos en México la gente se quedaría contenta con el saludo y muy pocos se tomarían la molestia de ofenderse, para eso necesitarían saber qué se quiso decir en primer lugar; que sería molestarse aún más.


----------



## Peón

Muy esclarecedor tu post, *Colchonero*,nos ayuda a entender a algunos americanos cosas que desde lejos nos resultan algo curiosas, por decirlo de alguna manera*. *
Supongo que si aquí hubiesen estado cincuenta años agobiándonos machaconamente entre misas, curas y desfiles militares con la "argentinidad", etc. etc., hubiésemos terminando hartándonos del término (hasta por una cuestión meramente "auditiva", digamos).

Respecto de lo que decís acerca de los republicanos, es totalmente cierto. Los argentinos fuimos testigos de ello con los miles (cientos de miles?) de emigrados españoles que llegaron al país durante la guerra civil. En ese aspecto era famosa la Avda. de Mayo (la avenida más bella y más española de Bs. As.): en una vereda estaban los que defendían un bando y en la otra los otros, pero, claro, todos eran y se sentían españoles (y para los argentinos eran (y lo siguen siendo) gallegos). Como ves desde lejos las cosas cambian. 

No creo que hoy ningún hispanoamericano se sienta en menos al mencionar como Madre Patria a España *Clares3*. Ha corrido mucha agua bajo el puente y sería casi infantil hacerlo.
Entiendo que a esto ayuda el respeto y cuidado que casi todos los españoles demuestran en este asunto. Y este foro es demostración de ello.
Un saludo.


----------



## clares3

Peón said:


> No creo que hoy ningún hispanoamericano se sienta en menos al mencionar como Madre Patria a España *Clares3*. Ha corrido mucha agua bajo el puente y sería casi infantil hacerlo.
> Entiendo que a esto ayuda el respeto y cuidado que casi todos los españoles demuestran en este asunto. Y este foro es demostración de ello.Un saludo.


Gracias una vez más, Peón, por tus palabras. Si lo que pasa es que me ha alegrado el día comprobar cómo allá no tenéis los problemas lingüístico-políticos que sí tenemos acá.
Y te diré más. Siento como propio y me sale decir que a uno y otro lado somos o hermanos o primos hermanos pero no lo verbalizo por si acaso, como se ha comprobado, pudiera ofender a alguien, ya sé que a tí no.


----------



## XiaoRoel

A la circunstancia histórica, que muy bien ha explicado Colchonero, se añade el problema de que España es un *estado plurinacional*. Sin pretender cerrar la lista, *Cataluña*, *Galicia* y *Euskadi* no han sido naciones "españolas" nunca, sino sólo parte de los reinos de _Aragón_ (Cataluña), _León_ (_Galicia_) y _Navarra_, _Castilla_ y _Francia_ (Euskadi). Los avatares de la Historia llevaron a la independencia de Portugal (en la Edad Media de _León_, en 1125; en la Edad Moderna de _Castilla_, ya integrada en el país que llamamos *España*, en 1640), pero *Cataluña*, *Euskadi* y *Galicia* _siguieron la suerte de sus respectivos reinos_ y abocaron a la formación de España, concepto que adquiere su actual significación en la Edad Moderna con el _casamiento de la reina de Castilla, Isabel, y del rey de Aragón, Fernando, _que pronto conquistarán_ Granada _y_ Navarra_. Es a partir de este momento cuando la lengua española, lengua de la cabeza del Estado (España es uno de los primeros estados modernos) y de la burocracia real, se extiende a las naciones no castellanas: el _*leonés*_ es absorbido por el castellano ya en la Edad Media (más o menos en el s. XIV), el _*aragonés*_ agoniza a comienzos del s. XVI, el _*eusquera*_ retrocede en Biskaia, Araba y Navarra, el _*gallego*_ pierde muy poco terreno (por el NW de Zamora especialmente). Pero hasta las llegadas de los *Borbones*, España es un "_*estado confederal*_" formado por la _unión en la corona_ de diferentes "estados" o reinos: lor reyes de la dinastía de los *Austrias* eran reyes de León, Castilla, Galicia, Navarra, Aragón, Mallorca, Valencia, Señor de Vizcaya, Conde de Barcelona, etc. Los _antiguos reinos medievales conservan_ sus leyes y fueros: Castilla-León, Aragón, Euskadi, Navarra y Cataluña tienen sus propios sistemas legales e institucionales. La llegada de los *Borbones*, a comienzos del s. XVIII, supone un cambio de mentalidad en las clases dirigentes y, sobre todo, un cambio en la concepción del estado (todo ello de origen francés) que se deja notar especialmente en _*Cataluña*_ (que había luchado en la Guerra de Sucesión al lado del pretentiente austríaco) que _pierde sus leyes y libertades_.
El reinado de *Carlos III,* que reinó en la segunda mitad del s. XVIII, un rey ilustrado, pretende ya la creación de una nación española con leyes (vigentes en tanto en la metrópoli como en las colonias) en el sentido de _*prohibir la enseñanza en toda lengua que no fuera la española (o castellana*_, como también se llama) y reafirmar como _*lengua única de la administración la española*_. A partir de aquí y en constante progresión surgen voces en contra de la uniformación del país, y en el siglo XIX empieza a organizarse la _resistencia, primero en Euskadi y Cataluña, y no mucho después en Galicia_. Lo que empieza a ser _*regionalismo*_ se convierte pronto en _*nacionalismo*_ e _*independentismo*_. La confrontación (basada en gran parte en el idioma como principal constitutivo de la nación) se agudiza en _Cataluña_ y _Euskadi_ con el desarrollo económico e industrial de ambos, y esto supondrá una constante _inmigración de castellanohablantes_ hasta llegar a ser la mitad de la población (como mínimo) en los territorios de lengua eusquera y catalana, que actúa como una importante _quintacolumna_ de la castellanización. De ahí la moderna _radicalización de posturas_ tanto en _Euskadi_ como en _Cataluña_ en contra de lo español, al ver _amenazada la existencia de su nación_ (basada principalmente en cuestiones de lengua y cultura) fagocitada por lo español. En *Galicia* el problema no estaba tan radicalizado, ya que aquí la inmigración es mínima (más del 90% de la población somos de aquí de siempre, como además demuestran los recientes estudios genéticos de las universidades inglesas), aunque desde la _imposición franquista del español_ como lengua superior y el _ataque frontal contra el gallego_ de los últimos años por parte de los _liberales neocóns,_ las posturas _nacionalistas_, e incluso _independentistas_, van cobrando fuerza.
Este panorama rápido y no exhaustivo, que complementa las palabras acertadas de *Colchonero*, puede dar idea de las causas profundas de los problemas en _España_ con las palabras _*Patria*_ o, mucho peor _*Madre Patria*_ (expresión común en América y basada en  el legado del idioma y la cultura que legó la Colonia), ya que muchos millones de españoles no consideran España como su madre patria, ya que su existencia como nación es muy anterior a España y se remonta en algunos casos (vascos) hasta el paleolítico inferior, en el caso de Galicia como mínimo desde el 409 con el primer estado independizado del Imperio Romano (el reino suevo con capital en Braga) y  en el catalán desde la Marca Hispánica de Carlomagno.
Pues lo dicho, eso de Madre Patria aquí levanta ampollas por múltiples razzones: históricas, lingüísticas, culturales, económicas, sociales e, incluso, genéticas (sin dar a este dato ningún valor fuera del puramente científico como marcador de antigüedades de interés para la cronología histórico-cultural o lingüística).
Pero también hay que decir que _en España, la gente formada y con cabeza_ como mucho esboza una leve sonrisa al oír la expresión, _sin tomarla a mal_, como expresión americana.


----------



## chics

Hay que tener en cuenta que en muchos foros (éste no, claro) algunas personas actúan como en las grandes multitudes, se amparan en el anonimato y la "muchedumbre" para ser agresivos con cualquier excusa.


----------



## Pixidio

duvija said:


> ¿Y por qué te parece tan terrible si estuviéramos hablando en guaraní o quechua? ¿Y si tuviéramos otra construcción cultural?


 
Para nada me parece terrible, sería todo distinto; pero para nada catactrófico ni terrible. Fue una ironía.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Colchonero said:


> Me sorprende saber que en América lo de Madre Patria no suena mal. Yo siempre había creído que para ustedes era algo ofensivo o, al menos, paternalista.


No, desde mi perspectiva no levanta ninguna ampolla. Si bien no soy descendiente de español por ninguno de mis cuatro costados, como miembro de la sociedad en que vivo, me sentiría ridículo si negara la influencia matriz de España en nuestra corta historia, o aun si la relativizara con la consideración de que hubo inmigrantes de muchos otros países. Pero no descartes que en ciertos discursos populistas, tan en boga en América Latina, esto de la Madre Patria sea rechazado de plano. 

Saludos


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Pixidio said:


> Estaríamos escribiendo en ¿Guaraní? ¿Quechua? No hay rasgo más sobresaliente de nuestro legado hispánico que nuestra lengua; que además articula cualquier otra construcción social y cultural.


 
Pues si cada uno de nuestros países hablara sus lenguajes precolombinos, en El Salvador*,* ciertamente estaríamos con nuestro náhuatl, en tanto que en el sur, con el quechua, guaraní, mapuche y muchos otros. Esto sería otra torre de Babel. Al final, estaríamos mucho más desunidos que como lo estamos ahora. Gracias a la Madre Patria, tenemos al menos el consuelo de un idioma que nos une a todos y que gracias a él, podemos estar debatiendo sin ninguna barrera idiomática en este foro.


----------



## Pixidio

Ayutuxte said:


> Pues si cada uno de nuestros países hablara sus lenguajes precolombinos, en El Salvador*,* ciertamente estaríamos con nuestro náhuatl, en tanto que en el sur, con el quechua, guaraní, mapuche y muchos otros. Esto sería otra torre de Babel. Al final, estaríamos mucho más desunidos que como lo estamos ahora. Gracias a la Madre Patria, tenemos al menos el consuelo de un idioma que nos une a todos y que gracias a él, podemos estar debatiendo sin ninguna barrera idiomática en este foro.


 
Entendiste perfecto lo que quise decir. Y aún lo explicaste mejor que yo...


----------



## Colchonero

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> No, desde mi perspectiva no levanta ninguna ampolla. Si bien no soy descendiente de español por ninguno de mis cuatro costados, como miembro de la sociedad en que vivo, me sentiría ridículo si negara la influencia matriz de España en nuestra corta historia, o aun si la relativizara con la consideración de que hubo inmigrantes de muchos otros países. Pero no descartes que en ciertos discursos populistas, tan en boga en América Latina, esto de la Madre Patria sea rechazado de plano.
> 
> Saludos


 
Pues me parece una actitud muy sensata y me alegra saberlo. Desde España se tiene, creo, esa percepción porque aún recordamos la celebración, cada 12 de octubre, de lo que entonces se llamaba “Día de la Raza”. Resultaba, como he señalado antes, paternalista, además de hortera hasta decir basta.
No creo que los españoles de hoy debamos pedir perdón por las atrocidades y los expolios cometidos hace quinientos, cuatrocientos o trescientos años atrás, de los que obviamente no somos responsables. Tampoco creo que tengamos autoridad para tutelar o acoger como hijos o como primos menores a los latinoamericanos actuales. Ni siquiera en el ámbito de la lengua o, por mejor decir, mucho menos en el ámbito de la lengua. Simplemente compartimos un idioma común que, aunque se llame español, no es patrimonio de los españoles. 
Un saludo especial para los uruguayos. Ya ves que mi nick es Colchonero: con eso lo digo todo.


----------



## duvija

Muy bueno el aporte de XiaoRoel, que explica mucho de lo que sucede. En realidad, son muy buenos los aportes de todos los que participan aquí. Este foro es sensacional, y nos permite el intercambio de opiniones sin ofensas ni enojos.

Yo soy muy defensora 'del indio', tanto cultural como lingüísticamente. No me gusta ver cómo va desapareciendo, porque al perder el lenguaje, perdemos saber las posibilidades que tiene otro cerebro de analizar la naturaleza. Y francamente, no creo que el idioma español sea superior en nada a lo que pudo haber sido el indígena. ¿Cómo comparar si no sabemos con qué se compara?

El mestizaje es otro tema complicado. Mataron a los hombres y se quedaron con las mujeres. Y así se asimilaron los nativos americanos pre-Colón. No sé si hay que aplaudirlo (como tampoco se aplaude lo del norte, con meter a los indígenas en reservaciones y no preocuparse más que de que tengan lo mínimo).

Los problemas internos de España son parecidos a los de los países americanos. No son unidades cerradas. Hay que aceptar que vivimos al lado de personas de culturas diferentes, aunque querramos atarlos en base a 'nuestro país', sea cual sea ese país. 

Y desde acá seguiremos llamando a España 'la Madre Patria', y si hacemos chistes de gallegos, no son peores que los chistes de polacos en los EEUU.   
No todo son rosas, pero tampoco espinas.


----------



## Colchonero

Y francamente, no creo que el idioma español sea superior en nada a lo que pudo haber sido el indígena. ¿Cómo comparar si no sabemos con qué se compara?


Bueno, esto nos llevaría a otra conversación que sin duda sería muy interesante pero que, me temo, se escapa del objeto de este hilo. Algún moderador, y con razón, va a borrarnos los mensajes. Clemencia, por favor.
No creo que haya idiomas _superiores_ a otros, superiores en el sentido de _mejores_. Pero sí creo que hay idiomas que por razones históricas, demográficas, etc., han llegado a ser más ricos o más complejos que otros. Te pondré un ejemplo. Por razones que no vienen al caso, tengo muchos amigos noruegos; todos ellos se asombran, se maravillan, de la riqueza léxica del castellano (sobre todo, de la abundancia de insultos y palabras malsonantes) y no es de extrañar: el noruego sólo es hablado por tres o cuatro millones de personas. Es imposible que un idioma con ese ámbito de usuarios haya alcanzado la complejidad de otros usados por varios cientos de millones en circunstancias históricas o geográficas muy variadas. ¿No crees (y no lo afirmo, sólo lo pregunto) que eso podría ser aplicable a las lenguas indígenas hoy desaparecidas o habladas sólo en comunidades pequeñas?
Y coincido contigo: da gusto encontrar un espacio de charla, opinión y discrepancias donde nadie grita, donde se dan las gracias y donde las cosas se piden por favor.


----------



## Peón

Comparto la opinión de que este hilo está excelente. 
Agradezco a *JuanitooCarlos *que se animó a meter en discusión un tema que se las trae, y a todos los demás compañeros por brindar cada uno su punto de vista, su experiencia y su sapiencia, con todo el respeto y cuidado que la cuestión merece.
Cada día aprendo más en este foro, es fantástico!
Saludos


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

Colchonero said:


> Y francamente, no creo que el idioma español sea superior en nada a lo que pudo haber sido el indígena. ¿Cómo comparar si no sabemos con qué se compara?
> 
> 
> Bueno, esto nos llevaría a otra conversación que sin duda sería muy interesante pero que, me temo, se escapa del objeto de este hilo. Algún moderador, y con razón, va a borrarnos los mensajes. Clemencia, por favor.
> No creo que haya idiomas _superiores_ a otros, superiores en el sentido de _mejores_. Pero sí creo que hay idiomas que por razones históricas, demográficas, etc., han llegado a ser más ricos o más complejos que otros. Te pondré un ejemplo. Por razones que no vienen al caso, tengo muchos amigos noruegos; todos ellos se asombran, se maravillan, de la riqueza léxica del castellano (sobre todo, de la abundancia de insultos y palabras malsonantes) y no es de extrañar: el noruego sólo es hablado por tres o cuatro millones de personas. Es imposible que un idioma con ese ámbito de usuarios haya alcanzado la complejidad de otros usados por varios cientos de millones en circunstancias históricas o geográficas muy variadas. ¿No crees (y no lo afirmo, sólo lo pregunto) que eso podría ser aplicable a las lenguas indígenas hoy desaparecidas o habladas sólo en comunidades pequeñas?
> Y coincido contigo: da gusto encontrar un espacio de charla, opinión y discrepancias donde nadie grita, donde se dan las gracias y donde las cosas se piden por favor.


 
Gracias a todos por su aportación.
Mi pregunta inicial ha sido contestada ampliamente.
A mis amigos españoles, saben que se les quiere y que al usar el término Madre Patria lo escribo con respeto.


----------

